

Desktops are outgrowing me, and I’m worried - agranig
http://www.sipwise.com/news/doutgrowing-desktops/

======
madpilot
Oh good. It isn't just me.

Although, I wonder if it is because I'm a professional computer programmer? It
seems these desktops are getting simpler in-lieu of settings and
customisations? Fine for casual users but for us power users it becomes more
and more frustrating.

I think the "post-pc" era is going to be difficult for developers and other
computer professionals.

